# The Medieval Knights Armour as Exoskeleton for Other Races (newearth)



## dreamtime (Aug 31, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_Qthy_p0nc_
​
This topic fascinates me. I wonder whether we can find more sources illuminating the aspects dsicussed in the video.


----------



## Fexus (Sep 1, 2021)

Absolutely fascinating!

A lot of medieval armour seems so detailed and overall really sophisticated. This doesn't apply to every armour, of course, but how can we have so many sophisticated pieces of armour today when these things were meant to be for protection and needed to mass produced? During wars (which we are told happened all the time back then) armour must have been really disposable overall. It baffles me that they took the time and effort to make them this fancy. It's similar to how nowadays we need a lot of houses so we quickly build bland and ugly blocks everywhere but somehow people in the past had the time to build something as fancy as, for example, the Arc de Triomphe. Surely there is much more to armour in the same way that there is more to the old world buildings. Not to mention the weird shapes some armours had... Some of them are completely unusable, at least for humans.

Unfortunately, I have no links or other sources to contribute more to this topic.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Sep 1, 2021)

"_This video is somewhat more speculative than my other videos because the quoted mainstream sources are not an original information, but just narrations based on (or somewhat influenced by) older sources._"

Amen to that Sylvie.


----------



## alltheleaves (Sep 1, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_Qthy_p0nc_
> ​
> This topic fascinates me. I wonder whether we can find more sources illuminating the aspects dsicussed in the video.



Good topic, I watched this in 2018, it's by Sylvie Ivanova and her New Earth channel. If she is right, then small reptilians and big Worms were alive duing the knights and armour times.


----------



## alltheleaves (Sep 2, 2021)

alltheleaves said:


> Good topic, I watched this in 2018, it's by Sylvie Ivanova and her New Earth channel. If she is right, then small reptilians and big Worms were alive duing the knights and armour times.


Possible connection to the oldest city in Germany: Worms
Worms, Germany - Wikipedia


----------



## Will Scarlet (Sep 2, 2021)

alltheleaves said:


> Possible connection to the oldest city in Germany: Worms
> Worms, Germany - Wikipedia



It feels a bit strange saying this in one of dreamtime's posts, but 'Worm' and 'Worms' in the German language are 'Wurm' and 'Würmer' respectively.

'Worms' is a dreaded English word that doesn't exists in German, afaik.


----------



## Helia (Sep 2, 2021)

Worm is not a likeable creature. Modern artist would use a dick instead, probably. The technology, well, lots of tech got lost when guilds gave way to the industrial revolution. No place for work that needs a worker to have 30 years of experience to even attempt to recreate.


----------



## JWW427 (Sep 3, 2021)

Are the worms and dragons allegories for the souls that inhabited the Knights?
Our DNA may have an affect on what kind of soul/aura matrix we have.
What has changed today?

A Black Knight was said to be a middle class chap who could not afford a servant to polish it daily.
The ornate armor that survives today was for kings, princes, and nobility.
Very rarely was it used in combat.


----------



## trismegistus (Sep 3, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> Are they allegories for the souls that inhabited the Knights?






Alphonse Elric



> Al is also a victim of the failed Human Transmutation experiment in which Ed lost his right arm and left leg. Having had his entire physical being taken away from him in the aftermath of the tragedy, Alphonse exists solely as a soul alchemically bound to a large suit of steel armor. Now, Al travels with his brother in search of a legendary Philosopher's Stone, an item with the power to restore their bodies to normal.


----------



## alltheleaves (Sep 5, 2021)

Ivanova discusses actual living worms were in the armour. Not men.

It's not allegory, it's about real worms.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Sep 5, 2021)

alltheleaves said:


> Ivanova discusses actual living worms were in the armour. Not men.
> 
> It's not allegory, it's about real worms.



The Secret World of Worms.


----------



## Fexus (Sep 6, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> Are the worms and dragons allegories for the souls that inhabited the Knights?


Besides serpents being used as a symbol for evil in the Bible, they were also used by the greeks as a symbol for the soul (no arms, no legs but they still move around). It seems very plausible to me that these worms were representative of a soul and not actual worm-like beings. Of course, we don't know what these worms fully looked like but I find it highly unlikely that a worm would need an exoskeleton with five limbs? How would that even work? It is much more plausible that armours would be possessed by or would recieve a signal from non-physical beings.


----------



## alltheleaves (Sep 6, 2021)

Fexus said:


> Besides serpents being used as a symbol for evil in the Bible, they were also used by the greeks as a symbol for the soul (no arms, no legs but they still move around). It seems very plausible to me that these worms were representative of a soul and not actual worm-like beings. Of course, we don't know what these worms fully looked like but I find it highly unlikely that a worm would need an exoskeleton with five limbs? How would that even work? It is much more plausible that armours would be possessed by or would recieve a signal from non-physical beings.


The video makes a compelling argument that the armours were exoskeletons of actual worm like beings. It sounds crazy. Yes, perhaps they received signals from the aether. Doesn't every one?

Not a fan of Ruppert Sheldrake personally, but he proposes morphic resonance. Memory in the aether. The no energy is lost theory.


----------



## Fexus (Sep 6, 2021)

alltheleaves said:


> The video makes a compelling argument that the armours were exoskeletons of actual worm like beings.


I am indeed a bit clueless when it comes to the "water being poured into the armour" bit. This would be really good evidence for actual worms being in the armour.

The other possible explanation I have, which is a bit of a stretch, is that it might have something to do with water reacting to consciousness. We know that water is the foundation that is required for life and consciousness to manifest in the physical. Water reacts to consciousness as shown by Masaru Emoto. In this theory, the water would be necessary to recieve the ethereal signal or, in other words, for the consciousness to manifest.



> Yes, perhaps they received signals from the aether. Doesn't every one?


Yes.


----------



## CuChulainn (Sep 6, 2021)

So this guy is real? I suppose the controllers always reveal the truth in a direct but roundabout way. If true it's pretty mindblowing, even for those of us who have been researching alternative history for a long time.


----------



## sorrow83 (Oct 17, 2021)

Interesting theory, thank you.

My current personal theory is that the knights armor is a Faraday cage hazmat suit lined with thick insulation. Possibly an explanation for the narrow slits and small holes in the helmet (which would make the helmet useless in battle).

Similar in use as the old metal diving suits, needing a crew of people to maintain it's use and operation.

I've seen lots of early photos with streets of people carrying umbrellas and also pictures of umbrellas with lightning rods and grounding cables, assumedly with an insulated handle and possibly natural fiber canvas as well - not to mention the old world obsession with aether energy gathering devices.

I'm wondering if there was a natural fear of being hit by lighting due to maybe a plasma type apocalypse. Maybe places around the world which were highly charged and needed special safety suits for the labor to explore and reclaim. Then when the charge died down the suits became redundant - unless those places still exist, banned from travel... maybe places that fuel fiction seeing as evil can't create, only repurpose.  Maybe the atmospheres of what we're told are supposedly on Jupiter or Saturn are really here somewhere on a possibly endless expanse of earth, possibly shrouded in eternal darkness outside the ring of the dying sun's influence. Space to NASA could be that eternal darkness, where they explore the dead civilizations and their destroyed remnants. Maybe that far out the stars begin to fade into the void as well.

Sorry for babbling, I try not to comment often because I get lost in tangents.


----------

